# Morph



## Kyana1991 (Jun 16, 2014)

http://http://www.facebook.com/phot...715369.-2207520000.1402907377.&type=3&theater

Hi I was wondering if anyone could help me identify what kind of Leopard Gecko mine is I think she is a Fasciolatus but if anyone could determine this that would be great thank you.


----------



## LarkaDawg (Aug 2, 2011)

There is no permission to see the image, maybe try uploading the picture to Photobucket and clicking "IMG code", the pasting it in here.


----------

